# Problem w/Eastern board



## lscott (Aug 20, 2006)

Nearly always get message that website not available when I click on Eastern board. Doesn't matter whether I try it first or last.  Eventually if I keep trying after reading other boards it will come up.  No problem with other boards.  Anyone else have this trouble?


----------

